# Front Rack or Rear Rack



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

What are the advantageous of having a rack in the front or back?


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

SeaSalt,
I used to have one on the front and back of my Dodge Pickup.I removed the rear one because it was too much of a pain to get to anything in the back of the truck.
Maybe another disign might have worked, like a swing away like a Jeeps spare tire rack.

hooper


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*watchin my rigs*

Seasalt,

I personally prefer the rack up front so I can monitor my rigs as I hit some rough spots that can get bouncy. You can bungy cord everything down of course. I also like just pulling straight into my spot with everything up front. 

Some people say you kick up sand on your reels with the rear mount. I've never seen that happen in our gang.

With that said, most of the guys in my group have rear mount racks and they have zero problems with them. I guess it's just a preference. I like the looks of the rack up front.

My 2


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*My opinion*

The ones in the front are great for cold days. you can put the rods in them and then sit in your truck. You can also with the back racks. Just nicer to keep the bait in front and be able to sit in back away from the flies and chill.Its a bonus to have both but fronts are nice for a only rack situation.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hey SeaSalt*

My last truck (2004 Ford Excursion) I had a hitch in the back and front and used my rack in both the back and front. When I used the rear hitch I used an extension bar of 15 inches to get the barn style rear doors open. Small advantages to each. If your Jeep has a hitch in the rear, I would use that to start and see if you think getting a front installed in something you need. I use the rear hitch on my F250 with the extension bar and there is plenty of room to put the tail gate down and sit and access the back of my truck. If you go with the back mount you don't have to stop when you forget to latch your cooler shut when you get back on the highway.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey seasalt, Any rack will make fishing more enjoyable, but we like to have both racks. There are 4 of us and you can never have enough room. We have always said, that the more stuff you can possibly keep out of your vehicle the better. Our front rack has always held our rods, cooler, tackle boxes. When we used our suburban, the rear rack carried large plastic tubs of extra clothes, towels, food, stove,etc. The rear rack also has taillights. When we finally get on the beach, the front rack will also carry lawn chairs, boogie boards, 2-5 gal. buckets for shells, 5-gal. of water, trash bag, etc. We now have a truck camper and the rear rack carries firewood. pelican man


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*I prefer*

Rack in the front. I've got a p/u and the back rack makes it a pain to get into the rear. I've got a camper shell and sometimes camp in the back - if the rear rack is their, I've gotta unload the cooler to get in! Not fun...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*front rack back rack.*

I have one for the front and one for the back.










The one for the front is the basket for rods, cooler and such. Its the operational of the two. the rack in the back is to hold a 100 quart cooler full of ice. Its also just one of the steel haulers you can get from a big box store. I think its 24 inches by 60 or whatever. Thing is about it, I had an extention welded to it to raise it up eight inches and out about 18 inches. I can lay may tailgate down now without having to remove the rack. It also doubles as a bed extender when hauling longer objects around town as it is level with the bed when the tailgate is down.

Carrying your rods in the back though, on the beach will kick up the sand/dust and get into and all over your rods/reels. I have also found that I am more aware of the things in front of me when Im driving with the stuff in the front.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

SeaSalt,

I like having a hitch on both front and back. There are advantages - obvious one for the front is to see what's in front of you, what you're carrying. Also on days where the weather isn't so nice, you can place rod in holder and sit in the vehicle and watch the rods. Especially nice if late at night and you need to watch and doze... 

I like to have two racks a flat rack in back and rack for rods and cooler in front. Back cooler can keep bait and front can hold drinks and food. The reason I keep bait in back if I can help it is that you're normally keeping the drain plug open. If you're driving down the beach with the bait cooler in front and the plug open, you get the juice on the vehicle as opposed to draining away from the vehicle. Now for some people, fish juice on the truck is like cologne, but if you forget to wash it....well....:redface:


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*My first setup on the Toyota*

I've mostly had a front rack on my trucks, but I bought a new Toyota in November and it did not have a front receiver, so I modified a front rig to go on the rear and made it so that I can lower my tailgate. It worked out pretty good being on the rear.










Now, I've bought a camper shell for my truck so I can do some commando fishing/camping trips to the OBX and I'm going to move the fishing rig to the front :fishing: and either make a swing away rig for the back or rig up a small trailer for my food/cooking rigs.opcorn: 

My camper top will be here in a couple of weeks. I'll post pics of my transformation project as I go along!


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*I like...*

"Now, I've bought a camper shell for my truck so I can do some *commando* fishing/camping trips to the OBX...."

the

way

you

think!


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Looks like the consensus is -*

most folks like thier rack on the front or at least front first! I have a rod rack (4poles) and bucket rack on my Cherokee and Rubicon. All the weight goes *in* the back. I have never understood the logic of putting more weight over the front axle which already carries the motor and trans. Logic would dictate you put additional weight over the rear axle - it's designed to carry the weight and should give you a better distributed load on the sand. Drawback - anything outside in the back gets showered with sand ?
opcorn:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Not to mention the fact that you can't get into the back of your Cherokee very easily if at all with the rack in back.....


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Nothing is safe*

front or rear with a wild driver in charge!

I once saw a man (no names mentioned to protect the innocent) ford a very deep water hole coming off the Point. He hit it so hard most rack items were floating. Luckily we had a convoy of our guys behind us picking up after us.

Maybe Boo Boo could remember who that Ernie Irvan like truck driver was......


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

SC, I remember that trip and the associated pick-up that went with it! I guess that was a learning experience, huh? Sometimes, we just can't let our old ways go, can we?


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Getting in the Back of the Cherokee?*

For some time I've thought about replacing that back window with a lexan hinged window! I'm the original owner and the XJ is in pristene condition so I hate to hack into it. But now I have the new Rubicon soooo! Any of you XJ guys think about fabbing up an alternative window?
opcorn: 

Sorry for hyjacking the thread :redface:


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*XJ window modifications*

I actually was looking at the rear side windows for that. THe back window would get scratched and have poor visability pretty quick with plastic.
I did not do it and went with rod racks on the back quarter pannels instead.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*XJ Solution?*

I fabbed a rack for the roof with the fentress rod holders and aluminum channel and I have a slightly modified surfcaster 4 rod holder on the front. I have a hitch haul for the back but I never use it, just keep a large tackle box and cooler in the back cargo compartment. 

The Rubicon Unlimited is great - I run a safari top in the summer - access to everything side and back and another surfcaster 4 rod holder on the front bumper.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

BLUESMAN said:


> I fabbed a rack for the roof with the fentress rod holders and aluminum channel and I have a slightly modified surfcaster 4 rod holder on the front. I have a hitch haul for the back but I never use it, just keep a large tackle box and cooler in the back cargo compartment.
> 
> The Rubicon Unlimited is great - I run a safari top in the summer - access to everything side and back and another surfcaster 4 rod holder on the front bumper.


So if your suspension is fine in the front of your Cherokee, the weight is a non issue...If you insist on placing it in the back what you can do is get an extension for the receiver hitch which puts your rear rack out and up farther and its no longer an issue with getting in the back


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sleeping in XJ. Do you guys ever put the rear seats down and sleep in there?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm too tall for that, feet usually extend outside. I'm working on a platform to place over the folded up back seat. In that way, I can place equipment under platform, place pad on top of platform and me on top of pad. Problem solved...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

For me to fit comfortably, I have to remove the rear seat cushion and then drop the rear seat back.

I haven't slept in it yet, but I plan to.
.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*XJ camping*

I took all seats, except for the driver’s seat, right out and put in storage compartments. Gives me a nice big, flat area for a nap and lots of storage room. I remember trying to lay down with the front seat in and it was not long enough for me to comfortably stretch out, especially with coolers and all the other junk in there. For a quick nap it should be fine, for living in for a couple days I think it would get old fast. The outside racks would help but I am not much on trusting the public at large and like to keep my crap locked up with me. If I am going to close my eyes for a couple minutes, poles, coolers and everything else is happier when inside with me.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> For me to fit comfortably, I have to remove the rear seat cushion and then drop the rear seat back.
> 
> I haven't slept in it yet, but I plan to.
> .


Hey Rick, how big a deal was it to remove the rear seat cushion?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> I have one for the front and one for the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm a member of the NCBBA. How do I get that license plate?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Rick, how big a deal was it to remove the rear seat cushion?


None at all. 

On mine: Lean the seat forward. On the passenger side, at the hinge point, there's a release button. Push the button and lift out. Done.

Don't know if they're all that way. Mine is a 2000.
.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll check it out. Mine is a 1995. Thanks!


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Weight in the front is not about suspension.*

It's about traction. The XJ is already nose heavy, the more weight you add, particularly in front of the front axle, the less traction on the rear wheels. I run oldman emu suspension front and rear - factory rear springs went straight about 3 years ago.

My 95 rear seat comes out as posted, clip on the passenger side, pin on the driver's side. Best part is you don't need a panel to get a flat floor, the back cushion lays perfectly flat with the rest of the floor. I didn't try this till last season, what a loss running around all those years with the seat bottom folded up and the back angled.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I know what you mean regarding the rear springs going flat. I had to replace my leaf springs earlier this year and it made a huge difference. 

Like you (Bluesman) I've been running around with the rear seat folded up, thus the platform idea.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

why do you need to remove the rear seat? My rear seat can be folded flat... maybe i'm missing something here.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

When you lift the bottom padding of the seat, it folds up, then you fold the back down. There is the space occupied by the butt side bottom padding that takes up almost a foot of good space where you could lay your head....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

anybody have an answer to my question?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Sorry FA, don't have any info on your plate.

I do want to pass on something though about a use for the rear receiver.

I've been looking into lots of methods of carrying my Hi-Lift jack and finally came up with something that works really well. I had originally wanted to mount it on my basket but I didn't want to use up a lot of my carrying capacity with the jack. 

I bumped into the following and got one today:































It works well and there's a hole to lock it to the mount. If you use a locking pin on the receiver it's secure. It's not going anywhere and does not block access to the rear door.

Mine was $35 including Fedex and he'll make it custom length if needed. I had mine made longer than normal because my Hidden Hitch sets well behind the bumper.

Don't want to post his address. If anyone wants to contact the builder, shoot me a PM and I'll send you his email. He's down in Shooter's area.

R-
.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Plate*



FishinAddiction said:


> I'm a member of the NCBBA. How do I get that license plate?


How long have you been a member? I ordered a duplicate plate for my rod/ cooler rack and it took several months. I think they wait until they get a good order before they send them out for production. Hope this helps.
thresher


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Bubba -*

That is good thinking -opens the doors to other solutions too!


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Fa:*

What's your question?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Problems with tree clearance and sand blasting of your reels*

Rear racks are great for coolers and what not but IMHO you kill your reels with a rear rack.. Throwing sand all over them.. Not to bad when its dry out but when it rains you are screwed.. Plus ya can't swing your rear around trees that hang low... JAM


----------

